# Large Caliber Revolver?



## aggiedave05 (May 10, 2007)

So bought a number of guns in the past year and after getting an AR I think a large caliber revolver is in order. For now would be mainly plinking, but possibly some hog hunting or something similar in the future. Seems like my choices are .44 magnum, .454, and .500 S&W. Would definitely be a longer barrel.

Ammo prices aren't a major concern, but if one can get the job done for less I'd be inclined to get that one.

Anyone have any opinions? Suggestions?


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

I dont own a smith 460, but a range buddy does, and when I fired it, all I can say is wow, better keep your mouth open or the percussion will knoch you teeth loose. The shell was damn near the size of a woman's lipstick. What a blast to shoot. Everyone stopped firing just to see what it was. As far as the 500, I dont have any experience with it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

aggiedave05 said:


> So bought a number of guns in the past year and after getting an AR I think a large caliber revolver is in order. For now would be mainly plinking, but possibly some hog hunting or something similar in the future. Seems like my choices are .44 magnum, .454, and .500 S&W. Would definitely be a longer barrel.
> 
> Ammo prices aren't a major concern, but if one can get the job done for less I'd be inclined to get that one.
> 
> Anyone have any opinions? Suggestions?


I'd recommend the .44 Magnum. Many choices in guns and action type, from double-action and single-action revolvers, to gas-operated autoloaders, to single-shot hunting handguns with various locking systems. The other calibers are unquestionably bigger and more powerful (with the right ammo), but for the vast majority of people, the power is wasted or never used at all. The .44 gives you a wide range of factory ammo, from super-lightweight bullets (120 to 180 grain) at medium and high velocities, to the thumpin' middleweight rounds (240/245 grain is the standard here), to the high-penetration 300+ grain hunting loads, both hard cast lead and jacketed. You can explode water-filled jugs, defend yourself from vicious animals (4-legged or two), informally compete in paper target matches, plink at steel plates, or shoot sideways through a Grizzly, all with the same gun.

Due to higher consumption and the corresponding higher production rates, comparable-power .44 loads will cost less than the other calibers listed; sometimes, a LOT less. The recoil in max loads will be a lot easier on the gun, and on YOU, too (no small feature, there; less recoil makes for better shooting).

And you can still "WOW 'em" at the range, too (my Ruger Redhawk .44 with 180 grain handloads using Win296 powder):


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I agree with DJ Niner 100%. The .44spl/.44mag is probably the best all a round cartridge ever invented for the revolver. Good luck on your choice.


----------



## aggiedave05 (May 10, 2007)

That's the direction I'm leaning, but didn't want to bias the responses.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*.44*

aggiedave05: Sir; you'll do well with the .44 
Choose a barrel length and blast away. It is fun':smt023er when you fine a good load.:smt083


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a .454 and next time I shoot it something will be trying to kill me. 
Get a Ruger .44 Mag, I have a 5.5" Redhawk and it is a pleasure to shoot. Bill Ruger made some fine weapons. You can get a double action or single (Blackhawk) and it is plenty of firearm for pretty much any occasion. :smt023


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Whichever you choose, a reloading press and dies are must-have accessories for any big bore revolver. Trust me. The revolver will become so much more useful with one. I'm not just talking ammo prices either.

I would recommend a Ruger Super Blackhawk, Ruger Redhawk, S&W 29, or S&W 629.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*My choice?*

My own opinion is that the .44 Magnum or .45 Colt revolver is the largest caliber cartridges that can be built on a "Standard" size handgun revolver. That is, anything larger becomes too large and/or too heavy to be consdidered a practical revolver.

Both the .44 Magnum and .45 Colt can be made into a fine six-shot revolver using the Ruger Blackhawk or the Smith & Wesson N-Frame. With moderate ammunition, the guns are a pleasure to shoot for informal target shooting, small game hunting, etc. For really big game or long range targets, heavier loads can be handled very well in guns of this size.

I have shot some of the hand cannons, and they are fun to shoot, but lack the portability of the true sidearm sized revolvers.

Bob Wright


----------



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

Agreed. The .44 Magnum would be well suited for the mentioned desired applications. Best Wishes. :smt1099

www.rugerforum.net


----------



## possumpopper (Sep 2, 2007)

A few weeks ago I bought a .44 Ruger Bisley....Awesome gun...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Don't for get the .45 Colt. With a Ruger or similar strong frame gun, you can load it to .44 mag power or download it to .44 special power. Very versital gun and a bigger dia. than a .44. But I must agree, the .44 mag. is very hard to beat. Just my $.02.


----------



## nicknitro71 (Oct 15, 2007)

I'd get a Ruger Super Redhawk .44M...that's what I have for large caliber competitions. the .454 and .500 are overkilled IMO. I have shot a SRW .454 and the recoil was annoying. You'd better off with a .44 and when you go to the range you can shoot .44 S making the recoil feel like you're shooting a .22! S&W are great but for some reasons I like Ruger better and I have both. I also have a Taurus 608 .357 wish is superb and better than anything out-of-the-box. The Raging Bull is a great gun too but I do not like the double latching mechanism of the cylinder. The secondary latch sometimes is rough. The Super Redhawk is my favorite large caliber revolver hands-down and the Taurus 608 is my favorite .357.


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

Now that the Hornady Leverevolution is going to be offered in .44 Magnum and .357 Magnum I'd say that gives the .44 a real edge for hunters over other large calibers. It would be great paired with a Marlin or Ruger carbine in .44 also.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I had not heard of that until now.

Thanks for the heads-up! :smt023


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Were it me, I'd opt for a Ruger 45 Colt revolver. Allows loads from mild cowboy levels loads to wild WOW stuff should that need arise. 
Member, that "big" .44 mag is still only a .429 caliber. Not so big when the truth comes out. :smt023


----------



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

I use S&W Mod. 29-3 with a 6" barrel, to hunt deer and it does very well. I don't own a Ruger but as far as I know it is a very good gun as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

The Redhawk is a great firearm that has been around for many years. I'm getting close to getting the 4" version as I think that is a good compromise for carry in bear country and general hunting with iron sights. I have a 7 1/2" Super Blackhawk with a red dot that I use for deer hunting in NH.


----------

